# Macedonian: Transkripcija na licni iminja (IT)



## nikoster

Здраво на сите,

ве молам за помош.
Ова ми е прашање на некое одговорот никако да го добијам.
Ке ги наведам имињата кои во моментот ми се спорни па ве молам помогнете... 
Мијалче би било Mijalce или според ноата транскрипција на биометриските пасоши Mijalche

потоа Блаже е Blaze ili Blazhe

Однапред ви благодарам за вашата помош.


----------



## WannaBeMe

Зависи за коју земљу се врши транскрипција на латиницу.
Ако за Енглеску или Америку онда може Miyalche Blazhe.
Ако за Германију или Аустрију онда може Mijaltsche Blasche
Али увек можеш и типично југословенски Mijalce Blaze, тако и ја имам у Германији само проблем је што Немци никада не знају како да изговоре или да напишу када кажеш.
У сваком случају то зависи од тебе како ћеш да транскрибујеш.


----------



## Orlin

Ми имамо званичну транслитерацију уведену законом: http://www.lex.bg/bg/laws/ldoc/2135623667. Имате ли ви нешто слично?


----------



## phosphore

Koji mi, Srbi ili Makedonci? 

Pošto srpski ima svoju latinicu, nema transliteracije, koristimo nju. _Željko Samardžić_ tako može jedino da bude _Željko Samardžić_ ili _Zeljko Samardzic_, ako nisu podržane dijakritike.


----------



## Orlin

phosphore said:


> Koji mi, Srbi ili Makedonci?
> 
> Pošto srpski ima svoju latinicu, nema transliteracije, koristimo nju. _Željko Samardžić_ tako može jedino da bude _Željko Samardžić_ ili _Zeljko Samardzic_, ako nisu podržane dijakritike.


 
Izvinjavam se, naravno pitam Makedonce jer su oba pisma službena za srpski.


----------



## marco_2

Sorry for being a little off-topic, but different transcription of foreign names can cause problems abroad. My friend from Bulgaria, who has been living in Poland for over 30 years, called Бояджиев, had his surname written in all his documents according to Polish spelling - Bojadżijew. But some time ago he received a new passport and his surname was written according to English spelling - I think,Boyajiev, and his problems began - e.g. he couldn't withdraw money from his bank account or to sign any contracts, because our clerks decided it was a different surname and a different person. After a long time he received some additional document that Boyajiev = Bojadżijew = Бояджиев and his problems disappeared but it took some time.


----------



## DenisBiH

According to the link Orlin posted, it should have been Boyadzhiev.



> 1. буквеното съчетание "дж" се изписва и предава на латиница като "dzh";


----------



## DarkChild

marco_2 said:


> Sorry for being a little off-topic, but different transcription of foreign names can cause problems abroad. My friend from Bulgaria, who has been living in Poland for over 30 years, called Бояджиев, had his surname written in all his documents according to Polish spelling - Bojadżijew. But some time ago he received a new passport and his surname was written according to English spelling - I think,Boyajiev, and his problems began - e.g. he couldn't withdraw money from his bank account or to sign any contracts, because our clerks decided it was a different surname and a different person. After a long time he received some additional document that Boyajiev = Bojadżijew = Бояджиев and his problems disappeared but it took some time.


That's why he should have specified on the passport application that he wanted his name spelled a certain way (although I'm not sure if they would grant a spelling with such specific letters such as ż)


----------



## iobyo

Постојат повеќе стандардизирани системи за предавањето на македонската кирилица со латиница:


училишен (<ǵ, ž, dz, lj, nj, ḱ, č, dž, š>) — во текстови напишани на јазик којшто се служи со латиница
научен (<ǵ, ž, ẑ, l̂̂/ľ/ĺ, n̂/ń, ḱ, č, d̂/ď/dž, š>) — на пример, во лингвистички дела кога секоја фонема е одбележана со една буква
пасошки (<gj, zh, dz, lj, nj, kj, ch, dj, sh>) — исклучиво на новите пасоши
„Мијалче“ би било _Mijalče_ (но на новите пасоши _Mijalche_).

Меѓутоа, дијакритичките знаци понекогаш се  изоставени (_Mijalce_) што не е дозволено.


----------



## Vicky Ky

Во законот за патни исправи, член 27, седница  одржана на 8 октомври 2004 година, пречистен текст поставен на  страницата на мвр, пишува...
Извадок: Податоците кои се внесуваат во патната исправа се запишуваат на  македонски јазик и неговото кирилско писмо и на основно латинско писмо  (I CAO DOC 9303).
Transliteration of cyrillic characters:
National character = Recomended transliteration
А = A
Б = B
В = V
Г = G   (except Belorusian, Serbian, Macedonian = H)
Д = D
Ѓ = G
Е = E
Ж = ZH  (except Serbian, Macedonian = Z)
З = Z
Ѕ = DZ
И = I
Ј = J
К = K
Л = L
Љ = LJ
М = M
Н = N
Њ = NJ
О = O
П = P
Р = R
С = S
Т = T
Ќ = K
У = U
Ф = F
Х = KH  (except Serbian, Macedonian = H)
Ц = TS  (except Serbian, Macedonian = C)
Ч = CH  (except Serbian, Macedonian = C)
Џ = DZ
Ш = SH  (except Serbian, Macedonian = S)

Како код за означување на Македонија е доделен = MKD
Значи дека таканаречените „проблематични “букви се решени.Јас лично не се согласувам со оваа транскрипција,ама сепак е официјална


----------

